# touren rund um selb?



## Konsti der 2. (5. November 2005)

hallo zusammen,
da ich in die berufsschule in selb muss und ich mich nicht im fichtelgebirge auskenne, wollte ich fragen ob es rund um selb gute tages- und zweitagestouren gibt.

mfg,
konsti


----------



## fritzn (8. November 2005)

z.B.:
Kornberg 

Das ist das nächste. Auch zum Skifahren. In die Gegenrichtung ist es flacher, aber sicher auch nett zum gemütlcihen Touren, auch Richtung CZ.
Das Fichtelgebirge hat natürlcih so einiges zu bieten und auch ne webseite, die müsstest du mal googeln. Einige ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken, Feature in der letzten bike. Und hier gibts ja den Freeriden-im-FG-Thread.

Viel Spaß in Selb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konsti der 2. (8. November 2005)

ok
werd mal bei google bischen suchen
danke für deine antwort

mfg
konsti


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. November 2005)

Auf jeden Fall gibt es da tolle Strecken. Habe lange Zeit in der Gegend gewohnt. Aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht nach Tourenbeschreibungen. 

Ich denke Du wirst hier schon noch Leute finden aus der Gegend.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Carsten34 (19. November 2005)

Konsti der 2. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> da ich in die berufsschule in selb muss und ich mich nicht im fichtelgebirge auskenne, wollte ich fragen ob es rund um selb gute tages- und zweitagestouren gibt.
> 
> Ausgeschilderte Touren gibts genügend, allerdings führen die meist über die Waldautobahn. Wenn du dich an die Wanderwege hälst mußt halt mit Scheibe- oder Tragpassagen rechnen (zumindest bin ich nicht durchgekommen. Den vorgenannten  Gr. Kornberg kann ich empfehlen, der Nordweg runter nach Niederlamitz ist zumindest berab gut fahrbahr. Bin erst am 13.11. das letzte Mal gefahren. Ich hab bisher noch keine spezielle Karte für MTB gefunden und hab mir deshalb die Fritsch-Wanderkarte Fichtelgebirge geholt. Allerdings wirds langsam ungemütlich, die Steine werden s..glatt. Schau halt mal unter www.kornberg.de oder unter www.lettenbrueder.com Muß man ja nicht alles nachfahren


----------



## Dr.Q (20. November 2005)

war auch mal in der berufsschule in selb, zu welchem beruf gehört denn die schule?


----------



## Konsti der 2. (25. November 2005)

Dr.Q schrieb:
			
		

> war auch mal in der berufsschule in selb, zu welchem beruf gehört denn die schule?



ich bin baustoffprüfer
es gibt auch noch werkstoffprüfer und irgendwas mit keramik

mfg,
konsti


----------



## Das Phantom (17. März 2006)

Kannst auch mal gucken unter:

http://www.familie-heinrich.net

Da gibts zwei MTB-Touren um Selb...

und unter

http://www.mtb-fichtelgebirge.de


----------

